# Australia HSR plan: $50 ticket 2h44min Sydney-Melbourne



## beautifulplanet (Nov 14, 2014)

Two new studies recently came out showing that there appears to be a much lower estimated cost for building high-speed rail in Australia, compared to previous estimates.

Here is one article about the ARA study by Sky Australia:

High speed rail cheaper than govt estimate

October 27, 2014

http://www.skynews.com.au/news/local/sydney/2014/10/27/high-speed-rail-cheaper-than-govt-estimate.html

The following press report also includes a second estimate by think-tank Beyond Zero Emmissions (BZE):

Cost of Australia’s high-speed rail project could be halved

October 29, 2014

http://www.globalrailnews.com/2014/10/29/cost-of-australias-high-speed-rail-project-could-be-halved/

The following maps are from another, recent Daily Mail article:












source:

Very fast and VERY CHEAP: High Speed Rail tickets between major cities could cost just $50 as a new report reveals the train line can be built for half the cost

October 28, 2014

By Frank Coletta

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2810232/Very-fast-cheap-High-Speed-Rail-tickets-major-cities-cost-just-50-new-report-reveals-train-line-built-half-cost.html


----------

